# Contacts in South Carolina, Georgia or North Carolina (USA)



## Rich7 (Jun 19, 2021)

I am a retired musician (trumpet player, conductor, contractor, composer/arranger). Writing is now my hobby...mostly big band , funk, Latin, Jazz also film style orchestral pieces. A few of my favorite writers are, Quincy Jones, Pat Williams, Gordon Goodwin and of course John Williams in the adventure/film world. New to the digital world. I usually write in Notion 6 and transfer my score to Studio One 5. i am also experimenting in writing direct to midi in S1. I have watched several of the Mike Verta videos and they have been very helpful, but I sometimes have problems following his routing, instrument fine tuning etc.. I am currently using Warp IV(Kontact 6 Full) for Big Band ( Great articulations and sounds), Superrior Drummer 3, and EW Opus for the orchestral pieces. I have a 2020 iMac that is fairly robust. Is there anyone on the site that lives in South Carolina, Georgia or North Carolina (USA) using Studio One 5? I would like the opportunity to have phone conversations from time to time. A age 77, chat seems to take so long with issues that could be handled in minutes if not seconds verbally. At this point, time is a very valuable commodity for me. If so please feel free to send you contact info to me here or at my email [email protected]


----------



## freakinarteest (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi, Rich!

Waycross, GA here.

Mostly-retired Dallas/OKC studio owner/producer/arranger/musician (Keys mostly).
Just listened to What's Going On from Smackwater Jack two nights ago. Hubert Laws, Harry Lookofsky... bliss.

I'm currently producing a repertoire of new covers (and more than a few forgeries) of favorites for my better half and me to sing in regional clubs, listening rooms, etc. here and along the coast.

Reaper is my go-to DAW. I do own Studio One, so I'll pull my copy out and have a look at it. I may only be of minimal assistance at first, but much of the workflow is similar, and all of the major DAWs try hard not to be too overwhelming.

Meanwhile, any assistance I can offer regarding your instruments, recording techniques, mixing, mastering (or even just plain-old musical cross-pollination), I stand at the ready. Nothing should be impossible for a coupla seasoned vets, right? 

Contact info is on the way; watch your e-mailbox.


----------

